# More info on the NOCO boost pack



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Folks, I bought a NOCO GB40 to carry around. It come with a couple of charging cords, one if which has a "cigarette lighter" fixture. I wondered whether I could plug this into my truck lighter socket and use the pack to maintain my radio and similar settings while changing the battery. From Noco:

The GB40 is for jump starting only. It will not maintain the settings. For that, you would need the AC powered GENIUS10 with its 12V supply mode for maintaining the battery. 

Cheers,


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you referring to charging a portable radio off the jump pack while charging the jump pack? Why not charge your radio off another 12v outlet?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

No, I was wondering if I could "backfeed" the truck's 12v system from the pack in through the cigarette lighter, to maintain the radio presets and other things, while changing out my truck main battery. Battery stores use a 12v pack that plugs into the truck's data port (down under the steering wheel) to maintain settings while they change your battery. Just wondering is all.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

How about using it as a jump device, telling it you have a dead battery?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mwolaver said:


> No, I was wondering if I could "backfeed" the truck's 12v system from the pack in through the cigarette lighter, to maintain the radio presets and other things, while changing out my truck main battery. Battery stores use a 12v pack that plugs into the truck's data port (down under the steering wheel) to maintain settings while they change your battery. Just wondering is all.


No, the cig lighter IN is not two way.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

m32825 said:


> How about using it as a jump device, telling it you have a dead battery?


Don't have enough info to say one way or the other. The Noco support info says that the you will get "boost" LED when the unit recognizes a dead battery. However, there is an "override" button that potentially could be used if the unit is connected to just the truck leads...without a battery in place. You can use the "override" button if the battery is so dead that it cannot be detected...

I don't really care about my presets, I was just nerding around with the new toy. It is a great safety device, IMO.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No, the cig lighter IN is not two way.


I think I disagree with this statement. The lighter is simply a socket connected to both poles of the DC system. There is no diode or similar "gate" in that circuit, I don't think. You should't need any AMPS to keep presets, just some mAmps probably...and maybe not even 12Vdc. I believe you can rig up a little test circuit with 9V battery that will keep them. I may be wrong, as I've never really looked at the circuit that hard. No biggie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mwolaver said:


> I think I disagree with this statement. The lighter is simply a socket connected to both poles of the DC system. There is no diode or similar "gate" in that circuit, I don't think. You should't need any AMPS to keep presets, just some mAmps probably...and maybe not even 12Vdc. I believe you can rig up a little test circuit with 9V battery that will keep them. I may be wrong, as I've never really looked at the circuit that hard. No biggie.


I am not referring to the 12v socket, I’m talking about the wire that goes to the NOCO to charge it. I guess I can’t read. Are you trying to charge the vehicle’s batteries AND the NOCO at the same time all with the NOCO? I don’t think the NOCO can charge itself, that would be some Nikola Tesla technology.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am not referring to the 12v socket, I’m talking about the wire that goes to the NOCO to charge it. I guess I can’t read. Are you trying to charge the vehicle’s batteries AND the NOCO at the same time all with the NOCO? I don’t think the NOCO can charge itself, that would be some Nikola Tesla technology.


It's all good. No, not charging the battery...maintaining the vehicle's settings while replacing a battery. We're all on the same page now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a jump charger from Harbor Freight. I charge it off my home 110. Then I guess I could attach it to my battery cable to save settings, maybe


----------

